# I am here and won't go away



## Drughi77

Cześć,
How can I translate this sentence (to a girl):
"I am here and won't go away"?
Dziekuje bardzo!


----------



## majlo

_Jestem tutaj i nie odejdę. _


----------



## Drughi77

Thank you so much for your quick reply!


----------



## mekinking

I would say "Jestem tutaj i nigdzie się nie wybieram"


----------



## Drughi77

Dziękuję bardzo!


----------



## majlo

mekinking said:


> I would say "Jestem tutaj i nigdzie się nie wybieram"


Why would you say that this way?


----------



## mekinking

honestly, I don't know. "nie odejdę" sounds for a little but too...I don't know, like it was written in a romance, like two lovers were promising each other that they'd stay together forever
while we have this sentence "I am here and won't go away" in which "I am here" means for me that sb is somewhere (in a room, in a house, in a garden, in some exact place) and is not leaving it, and in such case I would say "nie wybieram się nigdzie" "I'm stayin where I am"
only if there was something like "I am with you, I won't go..." I'd use "nie odejdę" as in i'm staying in this particular relationship with you.

in short: "nie wybieram się" concrete/real/existing "i'm not leaving the place in which I am"
"nie odejde" abstract/relationship.

probably didn't make it any clearer...


----------



## Drughi77

Hey, you are great!
It is my fault, cuz I didn't explain well what I meant...
"I am with you, I won't go..." is the meaning of my sentence; therefore I guess that "nie odejdę" is the correct translation.
Thanks to both of you, dziękuję!


----------



## majlo

Mekinking, what I tried to achieve by asking you this question was pinpoint that context - which by the way was not provided - is essential because you can't know if this is about lovers or just friends, which is quite significant here. And as I see, it worked.


----------



## Greg from Poland

_Jestem tutaj i nie odejdę_ and _Jestem tutaj i nigdzie się nie wybieram_ sound the same to me.


----------



## fragile1

Actually, no. I would say:
_Jestem tutaj i nie odejdę_
from you, I'm not leaving you, in my mind. It is more emotional to me.
_Jestem tutaj i nigdzie się nie wybieram_ 
from here, and in my mind because there is something to do or whatever, watch TV, wash the dishes. More technical about what to do next.


----------



## arturolczykowski

Jesli chodzi o jakikolwiek zwiazek: milosny, przyjacielski, powiedzialbym po prostu:

Jestem tu i Cie nie zostawie/opuszcze

Zostawienie/opuszczenie zawiera w sobie idee odejscia...a brzmi ladniej, przynajmniej tak sadze ;-)


----------



## majlo

I absolutely agree with fragile1. That's why I think context is essential here because if it's about a romance relationship, possibly a solemn moment, I'd never say _Jestem tutaj i nigdzie się nie wybieram_. It would be too rough for this occassion in my opinion. On the other hand, if, say, my mom called me and asked me if I was home because furniture is going to be belivered, I might use _Jestem (tutaj) i nigdzie się nie wybieram_. 
By the way, I'd never say _Jestem tu i Cię nie opuszczę _to a friend. Well, maybe in some extreme contexts, but normally it would be too romance-like to me.


----------



## fragile1

Thanks Majlo. The contecst  to '_Jestem tu i Cię nie opuszczę' _to a friend. No problem. Somebody is sik,has some bad days, and you want to keep that person going, or maybe buoy in some bad time. I can imagine, it can be used.


----------

